# On Road Cars Just Listed



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello all, just wanted to post a quick note to let all the on-road racers know I just listed a CRC World GT car and a HPI / Hot Bodies TCXX touring car in the on road cars for sale.

Both cars are in excellent condition, the TCXX is brand new and the CRC is a used chassis with new elctronics.

Check them out and let me know if you have any questions. Lets make a deal!


----------

